# Arcadia Jungle Dawn? Hood Fit Guide



## Venutus1 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Arcadia Jungle Dawn® Hood Fit Guide*

*Arcadia Jungle Dawn® Hood Fit Guide*

The new, screw in, self contained Arcadia Jungle Dawns® are great LEDs to use to upgrade existing Exo Terra and Zoo Med hoods.

Now, these hoods we all seem to have kicking around can be turned into energy efficient, plant growing, day white light simulating* LED POWER HOUSES.*:jump:

And naturally, with their introduction into the UK and Europe, the question about what size model LED unit (either 9w or 13w) one should use to fit into what size hood has come up a few times here and on many other forums.

And since I have worked with the Jungle Dawn LED units in the states for over 3 years now... I wanted to do a simple post to help. 


*Exo-terra Hoods*

Nano 8” Hood 
One 9 watt Arcadia Jungle Dawn® fits great.


12” Hood 
Either one 9 watt or one 13 watt Arcadia Jungle Dawn®. Basically it doesn't matter, it just depends on how much light you want. 


18” Hood
Two 9 watt or two 13 watt Arcadia Jungle Dawn® 
(or one of each size) 
Basically it doesn't matter, just go with how much light you want.


24” Hood 
Three 9 watt Arcadia Jungle Dawn® or two 9 watt and one 13 watt in center will fit right in.
*OR....
Three 13 watt WILL FIT fine IF the socket hold down screws are loosened and the sockets are tilted slightly to screw in the bulbs and then snugged back down in place. 
With a total of 39 watts of Arcadia Jungle Dawn in these 24 hoods, I gotta tell you, it is bright.  *


36” Hood 
Four 13 watt or four 9 watt. Or a mix or match of each size in any combination. 
Doesn't matter, just depends on how much light you want. 


*Zoo Med Hoods *

12” Hood 
Either one 9 watt or one 13 watt Arcadia Jungle Dawn®
Doesn't matter, just go with how much light you want.


18” Hood 
Either two 9 watt or one of each size: one 9 and one 13 watt. One 9 watt fits on the “short” side and one 13 watt on the “long” side.


*Also-- 2 more tid bits: :2thumb:*

1.
Some folks using Jungle Dawn in exo terra hoods claim they get even better results with keeping the tank temps down (AND LED unit temps) down by removing the internal metal reflectors in the exo terra hoods (they just come out by unscrewing a few screws in about one minute.) 
Since all the light points "down" from a Jungle Dawn, the reflector is not needed to reflect the light ---
and folks say that with the reflector removed it allows for better convection of the warm air up off the LED heat sink body and out the top of the hood.
(Jungle dawn do not get hot enough to melt the plastic, so no worries there.)

Now- remember - you do not even have to bother to do that if you do not want to.
Since I personally have had many Jungle Dawns running in Exo and Zoo Med hoods for years with no modification.... 
I just toss it out as a good "modding" idea that has gained popularity over here in the US.
Because the cooler you can keep any kind of LED unit when it is running, the better. 
That is the Golden Rule with any LED product.

2.
Also, 
in an Exo terra or Zoo Med hood that has multiple sockets,
YES!
Yes, you can use a Jungle Dawn in one socket and an Arcadia UVB emitting CFL in an other socket---
so you will have sort of a "combo" light.
This is perfect if you have a set up who's inhabitants need some UVB for the animals - and the efficient lumen boost that the Jungle dawn day 6.5k light LED provides for your plants.

Anyway, I hope this helps. :thumb:

Cheers,
Todd


----------

